# Rudiger al Real, è fatta. Stipendio da 12 mln di euro



## Tifo'o (25 Aprile 2022)

Niente Juve per Rudiger. I bianconeri sembravano in vantaggio per strappare a zero il centrale del Chelsea. Il Real ha sbaragliato la concorrenza offrendo un contratto da 12 mln di euro netti a stagione per quattro anni più bonus alla firma e una ricca commissione agli agenti. A riportalo è Calciomercato.com


----------



## Stex (25 Aprile 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Niente Juve per Rudiger. I bianconeri sembravano in vantaggio per strappare a zero il centrale del Chelsea. Il Real ha sbaragliato la concorrenza offrendo un contratto da 12 mln di euro netti a stagione per quattro anni più bonus alla firma e una ricca commissione agli agenti


Ma non era già della juve ?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Aprile 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Niente Juve per Rudiger. I bianconeri sembravano in vantaggio per strappare a zero il centrale del Chelsea. Il Real ha sbaragliato la concorrenza offrendo un contratto da 12 mln di euro netti a stagione per quattro anni più bonus alla firma e una ricca commissione agli agenti


difensore impressionante.


----------



## gabuz (25 Aprile 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Niente Juve per Rudiger. I bianconeri sembravano in vantaggio per strappare a zero il centrale del Chelsea. Il Real ha sbaragliato la concorrenza offrendo un contratto da 12 mln di euro netti a stagione per quattro anni più bonus alla firma e una ricca commissione agli agenti


In vantaggio


----------



## The P (25 Aprile 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Niente Juve per Rudiger. I bianconeri sembravano in vantaggio per strappare a zero il centrale del Chelsea. Il Real ha sbaragliato la concorrenza offrendo un contratto da 12 mln di euro netti a stagione per quattro anni più bonus alla firma e una ricca commissione agli agenti


ma li vale? A me non ha mai colpito.


----------



## Gamma (25 Aprile 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Niente Juve per Rudiger. I bianconeri sembravano in vantaggio per strappare a zero il centrale del Chelsea. Il Real ha sbaragliato la concorrenza offrendo un contratto da 12 mln di euro netti a stagione per quattro anni più bonus alla firma e una ricca commissione agli agenti



Signori, ecco come diventerà un bidone per gli juventini esaltati che già lo davano per preso.

Meglio Rugani.


----------



## Kayl (25 Aprile 2022)

Stex ha scritto:


> Ma non era già della juve ?


Ma certo, sarebbe andato alla Juve dopo una CL vinta con un ingaggio un milione sotto quello che prendeva prima, è ovvio.XD


----------



## Giofa (26 Aprile 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Niente Juve per Rudiger. I bianconeri sembravano in vantaggio per strappare a zero il centrale del Chelsea. Il Real ha sbaragliato la concorrenza offrendo un contratto da 12 mln di euro netti a stagione per quattro anni più bonus alla firma e una ricca commissione agli agenti. A riportalo è Calciomercato.com


Sarà che ultimamente non l'ho seguito e ho in mente solo i tempi della Roma, però mi sembra una follia


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Aprile 2022)

Se perfino i Rudiger arrivano a prendere 12 milioni di euro di ingaggio, quanto avrebbero preso ad oggi i vari Maldini, Nesta, Baresi e Stam?


----------



## Milo (26 Aprile 2022)

Stex ha scritto:


> Ma non era già della juve ?



chiedilo alla informatissima gazzetta


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Aprile 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Niente Juve per Rudiger. I bianconeri sembravano in vantaggio per strappare a zero il centrale del Chelsea. Il Real ha sbaragliato la concorrenza offrendo un contratto da 12 mln di euro netti a stagione per quattro anni più bonus alla firma e una ricca commissione agli agenti. A riportalo è Calciomercato.com


Sono cifre immorali. Speriamo nelvillareal


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Aprile 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Signori, ecco come diventerà un bidone per gli juventini esaltati che già lo davano per preso.
> 
> Meglio Rugani.


se vogliono, la lazio sta temporeggiando con romagnoli, possono ancora inserirsi.


----------



## meteoras1982 (26 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> difensore impressionante.


Mah !!! 12 milioni??? No dai manco morto per questo.


----------



## LukeLike (26 Aprile 2022)

Molti sono rimasti al Rudiger della Roma. Nel frattempo è andato al Chelsea, ha vinto 1 Champions, 1 Europa League, 1 Supercoppa Uefa, 1 Coppa del Mondo da protagonista, è titolare nella nazionale tedesca ed è uno dei migliori difensori al mondo, sul livello dei Van Dijk, Koulibaly, Marquinhos, ecc. E soprattutto va via a 0.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (26 Aprile 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Molti sono rimasti al Rudiger della Roma. Nel frattempo è andato al Chelsea, ha vinto 1 Champions, 1 Europa League, 1 Supercoppa Uefa, 1 Coppa del Mondo da protagonista, è titolare nella nazionale tedesca ed è uno dei migliori difensori al mondo, sul livello dei Van Dijk, Koulibaly, Marquinhos, ecc. E soprattutto va via a 0.


Un appunto: Rüdiger non ha mai vinto un Mondiale. Nel 2014 i titolari erano Boateng ed Hummels: Rüdiger non figurava neppure tra i convocati. Conta un solo gettone ai Mondiali di Russia del 2018.
In ogni caso, per me 12 milioni per un difensore come lui sono eccessivi: capisco che non sia più il difensore mediocre di Roma, ma uno stipendio così è troppo. Se dovessi dare tutti quei soldi a in centrale, li darei solo a chi ti fa realmente svoltare lì dietro e Rüdiger non mi pare tra questi.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (26 Aprile 2022)

Ho l'impressione che Agnelli sia considerato come Zamparini oramai......lo prendono per il culo ogni poco.Gli dicono di si per cortesia e poi......


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Niente Juve per Rudiger. I bianconeri sembravano in vantaggio per strappare a zero il centrale del Chelsea. Il Real ha sbaragliato la concorrenza offrendo un contratto da 12 mln di euro netti a stagione per quattro anni più bonus alla firma e una ricca commissione agli agenti. A riportalo è Calciomercato.com


Minkia 12 milioni netti a Rudiger... ma di che parliamo.


----------



## chicagousait (26 Aprile 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Niente Juve per Rudiger. I bianconeri sembravano in vantaggio per strappare a zero il centrale del Chelsea. Il Real ha sbaragliato la concorrenza offrendo un contratto da 12 mln di euro netti a stagione per quattro anni più bonus alla firma e una ricca commissione agli agenti. A riportalo è Calciomercato.com



Ok che non è più il bidone di Roma, ma 12 mln mi sembrano tanti. Dopotutto è l'ultimo contratto della sua carriera


----------



## Route66 (26 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Minkia 12 milioni netti a Rudiger... ma di che parliamo.


Cifre fuori da ogni logica e da ogni contento ma in fondo.... è lo stesso stipendio di De Ligt, piu o meno


----------



## uolfetto (26 Aprile 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Molti sono rimasti al Rudiger della Roma. Nel frattempo è andato al Chelsea, ha vinto 1 Champions, 1 Europa League, 1 Supercoppa Uefa, 1 Coppa del Mondo da protagonista, è titolare nella nazionale tedesca ed è uno dei migliori difensori al mondo, sul livello dei Van Dijk, Koulibaly, Marquinhos, ecc. E soprattutto va via a 0.


Ma poi era forte già nella Roma eh, non a caso l'ha preso il Chelsea. Probabilmente molti non si ricordano bene.


----------



## folletto (26 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Minkia 12 milioni netti a Rudiger... ma di che parliamo.



In assoluto sono uno sproposito davvero ma se pensiamo a quanto prende paperumma e a quanto prenderà tornoesistemotutto è una cifra un pò meno scandalosa pur restando tale. 
Comunque sia è davvero una lotta impari contro quelle 5 - 6 società che possono permettersi (ma possono davvero?) di elargire certi ingaggi che sono davvero fuori dal mondo.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> In assoluto sono uno sproposito davvero ma se pensiamo a quanto prende paperumma e a quanto prenderà tornoesistemotutto è una cifra un pò meno scandalosa pur restando tale.
> Comunque sia è davvero una lotta impari contro quelle 5 - 6 società che possono permettersi (ma possono davvero?) di elargire certi ingaggi che sono davvero fuori dal mondo.


Eh possono si!

Son soldi veri... non è bello no.

Davvero non puoi competere a certe cifre.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Aprile 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Ma poi era forte già nella Roma eh, non a caso l'ha preso il Chelsea. Probabilmente molti non si ricordano bene.


Io mi ricordo benissimo i recuperi straodinari di manolas per recuperare i suoi svarioni difensivi da centrale.. alla Roma lo preferivo sicuramente come terzino


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Aprile 2022)

Ne ha fatta di strada da quando Lulic gli disse di andare a vendere i calzini


----------



## ROQ (26 Aprile 2022)

Molto bene


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Niente Juve per Rudiger. I bianconeri sembravano in vantaggio per strappare a zero il centrale del Chelsea. Il Real ha sbaragliato la concorrenza offrendo un contratto da 12 mln di euro netti a stagione per quattro anni più bonus alla firma e una ricca commissione agli agenti. A riportalo è Calciomercato.com


Mamma mia stipendio fuori logica. Non li vale minimamente, sebbene sia un ottimo difensore sia chiaro.

Ormai con questi parametri zero dei Top Club vediamo delle porcate intollerabili. E' diventato proprio uno schifo.

Chiaro che in una situazione simile qualunque giocatore un minimo furbo cerchi prima o poi di arrivare a fine contratto e andarsene a zero, se poi lo sommergono di soldi in questo modo... chi non lo farebbe?


----------



## LukeLike (26 Aprile 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Un appunto: Rüdiger non ha mai vinto un Mondiale. Nel 2014 i titolari erano Boateng ed Hummels: Rüdiger non figurava neppure tra i convocati. Conta un solo gettone ai Mondiali di Russia del 2018.
> In ogni caso, per me 12 milioni per un difensore come lui sono eccessivi: capisco che non sia più il difensore mediocre di Roma, ma uno stipendio così è troppo. Se dovessi dare tutti quei soldi a in centrale, li darei solo a chi ti fa realmente svoltare lì dietro e Rüdiger non mi pare tra questi.


Pardon, non l'ho precisato io: per Coppa del Mondo intendevo il Mondiale per Club vinto con il Chelsea quest'anno.
Comunque, Rudiger è stato il perno della difesa di Tuchel che ha subito soltanto 10 reti in 24 partite nella sua prima stagione, 18 clean sheet, record di impenetrabilità in Champions League con soltanto 4 reti subite in una intera Champions League (dai gironi alla finale). Poi è chiaro che può piacere più uno o più l'altro, ma è indubbio che ad oggi Rudiger appartenga all'elite dei difensori centrali. Non per nulla lo prende il Real e non la Juve.


----------



## Riccardo88 (26 Aprile 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Niente Juve per Rudiger. I bianconeri sembravano in vantaggio per strappare a zero il centrale del Chelsea. Il Real ha sbaragliato la concorrenza offrendo un contratto da 12 mln di euro netti a stagione per quattro anni più bonus alla firma e una ricca commissione agli agenti. A riportalo è Calciomercato.com


Incredibile, questo si e' fatto mezza stagione in panchina l'anno scorso, poi lo ha salvato il fatto che il Chelsea e' passato alla difesa a 3 ed ha iniziato a giocare come terzo centrale, perche' se avessero giocato in 2 non lo mettevano.
Ora si svincola e prende 12 milioni annui piu commissioni, sembra che il campionato spagnolo per attrarre giocatori debba pagarli 2 volte il loro stipendio, come la MLS, il campionato canadese o cinese.
Alaba l'anno scorso qualcosa di simile, ma almeno vale di piu.


----------



## Pit96 (26 Aprile 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Niente Juve per Rudiger. I bianconeri sembravano in vantaggio per strappare a zero il centrale del Chelsea. Il Real ha sbaragliato la concorrenza offrendo un contratto da 12 mln di euro netti a stagione per quattro anni più bonus alla firma e una ricca commissione agli agenti. A riportalo è Calciomercato.com


Peccato per la juve... Era già loro, dicevano


----------



## CS10 (26 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia stipendio fuori logica. Non li vale minimamente, sebbene sia un ottimo difensore sia chiaro.
> 
> Ormai con questi parametri zero dei Top Club vediamo delle porcate intollerabili. E' diventato proprio uno schifo.
> 
> Chiaro che in una situazione simile qualunque giocatore un minimo furbo cerchi prima o poi di arrivare a fine contratto e andarsene a zero, se poi lo sommergono di soldi in questo modo... chi non lo farebbe?


Credo non sia solo questione di parametri zero, ma anche di scarsa offerta/alta domanda.

Più o meno tutti i top club hanno ruoli chiave scoperti o con uomini a fine ciclo o fine carriera e come dicevo in un'altra discussione 
i ricambi non sono all'altezza...Se sul mercato ci fossero stati altri 5/6 difensori centrali di livello Top Rudiger non sarebbe riuscito a spuntare uno stipendio di questo tipo.

Ad inizio anni 2000 in giro c'erano Nesta, Maldini, Cannavaro, Thuram, Stam, Puyol, Rio Ferdinand, Samuel, Terry...
Oggi probabilmente non c'è un solo giocatore di quel livello neanche a pagarlo 150 milioni.


----------



## uolfetto (26 Aprile 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Io mi ricordo benissimo i recuperi straodinari di manolas per recuperare i suoi svarioni difensivi da centrale.. alla Roma lo preferivo sicuramente come terzino


Bah, per me Rudiger era già più forte di Manolas magari mancava un po' di esperienza come centrale. Ma si vedeva che era una bestia. Non credo sia un caso che abbiano comprato Rudiger e Manolas invece sia finito in malora. Poi magari è fortuna e mi sbaglio io.


----------



## Zenos (26 Aprile 2022)

Manchester2003!! ha scritto:


> Ho l'impressione che Agnelli sia considerato come Zamparini oramai......lo prendono per il culo ogni poco.Gli dicono di si per cortesia e poi......


Ma quella è la carta straccia che li deve sempre fomentare un po' come fa con noi che ci tratta da pezzenti.


----------



## DMC (26 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se perfino i Rudiger arrivano a prendere 12 milioni di euro di ingaggio, quanto avrebbero preso ad oggi i vari Maldini, Nesta, Baresi e Stam?


Per fortuna che ci siamo goduti calciatori del genere quando il calcio aveva ancora cifre più o meno contenute.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Aprile 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Bah, per me Rudiger era già più forte di Manolas magari mancava un po' di esperienza come centrale. Ma si vedeva che era una bestia. Non credo sia un caso che abbiano comprato Rudiger e Manolas invece sia finito in malora. Poi magari è fortuna e mi sbaglio io.


Grosso mha 
uno l'hanno venduto subito dopo
mentre quell'altro è rimasto finché ha reso


----------

